# Index bzw. Indizes von Tabellen herausfinden



## anon (21. Sep 2007)

hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Programm und ich möchte das es beim Starten überprüft, ob bestimmte Tabellen in der Datenbank sind. Anschließend soll er auch überprüfen, ob die Tabellen über einen Index verfügen. Tabellen überprüfen ist kein Problem, aber wie komme ich an den Index ran? Für Fremdschlüssel habe ich auch schon etwas gefunden, aber nur nicht für Indizies.


danke im voraus.


gruß,
wolle


----------



## abollm (21. Sep 2007)

anon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein kleines Programm und ich möchte das es beim Starten überprüft, ob bestimmte Tabellen in der Datenbank sind. Anschließend soll er auch überprüfen, ob die Tabellen über einen Index verfügen. Tabellen überprüfen ist kein Problem, aber wie komme ich an den Index ran? Für Fremdschlüssel habe ich auch schon etwas gefunden, aber nur nicht für Indizies.[..]
> wolle



Du hast nirgends etwas über das von dir eingesetzte RDBMS geschrieben. Ohne diese Information wird das mit einer Antwort schwierig werden. Außerdem ist meine Glaskugel derzeit völlig verdreckt.


----------



## anon (24. Sep 2007)

Sollte es nicht unabhängig gegenüber der Datenbank sein? Ich komme ja auch über die Metadaten an die Fremdschlüssel. So dass man nur die JDBC-Schnittstellen nutzt?



```
DatabaseMetaData dbmd = connection.getMetaData();            
ResultSet rs = dbmd.getImportedKeys(connection.getCatalog(), null, "Tabelle1");
while (rs.next()) {
    System.out.println(rs.getString(0);
}
```


----------



## fehlerfinder (26. Sep 2007)

Versuch's mal mit DatabaseMetaData.getIndexInfo() ;-)


----------

